# Shift Knob for Auto Tiptronic



## thecarp (Aug 8, 2007)

can you change the shift knob of an automatic jetta mkv? it's not the dsg transmission, just the dumb automatic.


----------



## studio19sound (Dec 14, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/j...48364/
Ask that guy... his name here is Apoc112.


----------



## kaner05jetta (Dec 16, 2006)

that's awesome....
have in chime in for that DIY


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (kaner05jetta)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jkpq45 (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: (~kInG~)*

So, as with other 2.5L/auto Tiptronic parts, these don't exist off the shelf?
Or am I missing something?


----------



## esp (Jun 11, 2007)

I talked to the guy a couple weeks back when he first had it done, and he was saying that he is going to have a DIY word document out at some point. Here is the email:
Absolutely... i actually have a DIY in the form of a half-finished word document that i've been trying to finish in my spare time. I'll try to get that up tonight if at all possible. 

In the mean time, i can tell you it's pretty painless and just involves a short length of 1/2" PVC pipe and some set screws. I wasn't sure if you'd seen it, but in this photo album, there's a few pics of the result and a simple model of the PVC piece i used to make the adapter.

If you're feeling bold and want to start playing with stuff before i get the DIY posted up on the 'tex, feel free to ask me any questions that come up - it'll help me figure out what i should go into great detail about and what's not so important in my final write-up.

1. the first thing you'll obviously need is the manual plastic trim piece and shift boot from a 5 or 6-spd mkV. I was able to get a response just by posting a "WTB" in the mkV classifieds, but you may need to source one from an import wrecker or, depending on your budget, bit the bullet on buying a whole knob (which comes with the parts you need).

2. Once you have that, get the aftermarket shift knob of your choice (though it must have an internal diameter of at least ~.5" because that's the size of the PVC pipe you'll need to use. I know all MOMO knobs fit the bill here, but they're a bit pricey.

3. finally, i'd recommend looking at the.ronin's DIY for installing the euro cup holders to find out how to safely remove your existing shift knob and trim...

4. ...then take a look at my model that calls out what set screws go where and it might be pretty easy to understand. It takes a little hand-crafting, but the finished product gives a quality feel for like 1/10th the price of SPP's "TipMod", which is really the same thing.

In the mean time, i'm happy to help with anything that comes up!

-Josh


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: (esp)*

1 eye on this 1


----------



## _V-Dubber_ (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: (esp)*

Omg that thing looks siiick on his Tip Jetta!!! I desperately want this for my Rabbit even more than any Carbonio CAI lol
But you have to squeeze that little trigger to allow the shift lever in the 6spd Tip to move. How does he deal with this and eliminate the need for this in his modification? And I did a search and apparently we also need something call a 'Tip mod' for this kind of swap to work on a Tiptronic transmission, so I've read. Where the hell do I get this? I did a Google search and came up with a DIY for this mod here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1163116 in the Golf IV & Jetta IV forum. But is this mod the same for MkV cars? And the instructions on that DIY were kind of vague. I need very specific instructions. Can you pass this along to Apoc?


----------



## esp (Jun 11, 2007)

^ Just shoot him an email


----------



## Apoc112 (Jun 11, 2003)

hey everyone... i'm SO sorry for my recent disappearance from the forum - i just try to avoid the 'tex when the bank account is on E because of all the temptation.
anyway, i will absolutely be posting up a DIY tonight - i've had the thing half-finished sitting on my computer for you guys and i just haven't had the time to wrap it up.
sorry for the delay... i'll be sure to post the link to the DIY here once it's up. (posting DIY in the mkV forum b/c it may also apply to DSG and foreign non-2.5 owners)


----------



## Apoc112 (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: Shift Knob for Auto Tiptronic (thecarp)*

i'm sorry it's so late - technically not even "tonight" any more as i had promised, but here's the link to the post:
DIY: Shift Knob for Auto Transmission
i apologize for not snapping pics as i progressed. if there are any confusing steps that people need pics of, i'll gladly try to help you out... just speak up!
thanks to all for your interest!


----------



## Apoc112 (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: (_V-Dubber_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *_V-Dubber_* »_Omg that thing looks siiick on his Tip Jetta!!! I desperately want this for my Rabbit even more than any Carbonio CAI lol
But you have to squeeze that little trigger to allow the shift lever in the 6spd Tip to move. How does he deal with this and eliminate the need for this in his modification? And I did a search and apparently we also need something call a 'Tip mod' for this kind of swap to work on a Tiptronic transmission, so I've read. Where the hell do I get this? I did a Google search and came up with a DIY for this mod here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1163116 in the Golf IV & Jetta IV forum. But is this mod the same for MkV cars? And the instructions on that DIY were kind of vague. I need very specific instructions. Can you pass this along to Apoc?

as for the pushing of the button to shift, this is now done by pulling upward on the shift knob. the adapter simply allows you to manually do the motion that pushing the button accomplished before.
the DIY you linked to was part of my inspiration for this project, though as they've mentioned, you need a "tip mod" to accomplish the same thing on the tiptronic trans that they've done on the standard automatic. This DIY is basically how to build and install a "tip mod" for under $10 rather than spending $70 on SPP's product.


----------



## esp (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: (Apoc112)*

^ except that a full boot, trim, and knob runs up around 180 or so


----------



## Apoc112 (Jun 11, 2003)

well if you get lucky enough to find someone who has replaced their knob with an OEM knob, they would probably cut you a deal on just the boot and trim... cornchips sold me hers for $40 shipped. if i didn't have such expensive taste in knobs, i could have put the whole project together for well under $100.


----------

